# Moots Compact SL build in progress



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

*Moots Compact SL build i progress*

I am building this bike up for a a friend. The parts are just trickling in and I need a few key components.

This thing is a work of art and it's very nice to see it come together slowly.

francois


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Bottom bracket install. The Phil Wood BB is a thing of beauty. I had take a picture of it before the install since it will be hidden from human eyes forever.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Headset Install. Nothing works like a King. This is a worthy headset for this frame. Let's seem them try to outlast each other.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Chorus is now carbonated!! 

Note: fork is just temporary. We're waiting on a Reynolds Ouzo Pro Lite. Also waiting on Velomax Ascent II wheels.


----------



## Koop (Oct 23, 2005)

*Very Nice...*

Excellent!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

I just have to test drive it a few hundred miles before giving it to rightful owner...

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/moots/img_5041.jpg">

Let me not ruin the moment with my chatter.

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/moots/img_5032.jpg">

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/moots/img_5033.jpg">

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/moots/img_5034.jpg">

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/moots/img_5035.jpg">

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/moots/img_5036.jpg">

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/moots/img_5037.jpg">

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/moots/img_5038.jpg">

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/moots/img_5039.jpg">

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/moots/img_5040.jpg">


Size is 52 cm. Weight is 16.72 lbs as pictured.

I've ridden it a couple of time and boy oh boy, this could be the perfect ride! It's very responsive and agile yet it is smooth as butter. It is truly amazing how this bike handles bumps, cracks, and even railroad tracks.

I've owned about 10 bikes road, mostly carbon and Ti. My current rides are a Look 585 and a Steelman Eurocross. The Look is a 2 lb. ultra aggressive frame that accelerates like a rocket and has laser-sharp cornering. The Steelman is a very lively, 'feel the road' bike that is agile and responsive as well.

The Moots holds it's own. It is smoother than the Steelman or the Look. Road feel is better than the Look carbon as you can really decipher the muted road textures. You don't feel the road detail as with the Steelman but that makes the Moots a better bike on normal road conditions. I often feel that the Steelman is the perfect bike for perfect road conditions. The Moots climbs well, accelerates well and handles nicely. I will learn more about these aspects in the next few rides.

For comparison, frame weights and costs are:
Moots Compact SL - 2.75 lbs - $3150
Look 585 - 2.19 lbs - $2500
Steelman Eurocross - 3.45 lbs - $2100

I'll make more comments about the components later but these wheels... they are impecabble. Holy chromoly, the wheel tension is soo tight and even. They corner and accelerate incredibly well.

Ok, enough gushing. This is Derek aka 'bustamove's bike and I think he did a fine job selecting the frame and parts despite me pulling him in other directions. He's out of the country right now but he will be a happy man when he gets back.

francois

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/moots/img_5043.jpg">


----------



## neil0502 (Feb 11, 2005)

1) I keep hearing Stevie Wonder singing "Isn't She Lovely"

2) I'm sure Derek's a good friend and a decent person, but ... auction that bad boy off while he's gone. I already have two Vamoots's ... and I ride a 59cm ... but ... I'll start with a grand 

3) You really _do_ take exquisite pictures;

4) Is this just a small-sample-size issue, or does Moots actually _intend_ to vertically align both headbadge screws?? (and is the lower one on that SL loose?? Looks like it's out a touch....) 

On both of mine, they lined up like that from the factory, too.... Odd.

5) You don't use a build seatpost? So many people shout at me in very shrill voices when I even _speak_ of clamping my bike by the tubes....

Bravo!


----------

